# Dish 1000 Needed?



## mklatman (Jan 21, 2006)

I am currently an HD subscriber in Colorado. Have an antenna pointed at 110/119 and another at 148 (for CBSHD West). Dish says they will add Denver for HD locals in March. 

I will probably be waiting to do the upgrade to the 622 for the April 1 promotion. When they do the install, will they just repoint the 148 antenna, or will they install a new 1000 to replace the two I have?

Is there any technical advantage to having everything on one Dish?

Thanks, Michael


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Most likely they will just install a Dish1000.
You could "self install" and just point your 148 dish at 129 (assuming the location of your 148 dish can see 129 and unless you are getting Internationals). You would lose CBS-HD W that way. E* could do that repointing as well, but they are likely to put in a "state of the art" Dish1000. Perhaps they will even let you keep your 148 dish (for CBS-HD W) and give you a DPP44 switch so you can get all four locations. That's a winner.

The big advantage to having one dish is that you don't have two "eyesores". You are past that point.


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

Hello James, I enjoy reading your comments!

I am located near Palm Springs, California. I have a 500 pointed at 110 and 119 and a single pointed at 61.5 for Voom. When I upgrade to the 622 do you know if I will have to change any of this? (I am running a 942 at present)

Thanks


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You will probably want to spin that 61.5° dish over to 129° or get a Dish1000 ... I wouldn't rush it since all the national HD you would get from 129° is on 61.5° (plus the out of date HD Demo channel!). If you are a SkyAngel or international channels subscriber you'll want to keep 61.5°.

The issue would come when HD locals are introduced for your market. They may end up on 129°.

You won't immediately need an upgrade when you get the ViP-622 but if it's included in the price and you don't lose anything good from 61.5° I'd say let E* do their job.


----------



## mklatman (Jan 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Most likely they will just install a Dish1000.
> You could "self install" and just point your 148 dish at 129 (assuming the location of your 148 dish can see 129 and unless you are getting Internationals). You would lose CBS-HD W that way. E* could do that repointing as well, but they are likely to put in a "state of the art" Dish1000. Perhaps they will even let you keep your 148 dish (for CBS-HD W) and give you a DPP44 switch so you can get all four locations. That's a winner.
> 
> The big advantage to having one dish is that you don't have two "eyesores". You are past that point.


Thanks for taking the time to help me sort this out. Assuming the Denver local HDs are up I can't see that I would need CBS West anymore, so it may be a good time to consolidate to a 1000 and reduce the eyesore if E* is willing to do it for me at no extra charge.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

James (my idol),

If I switch from 61.5 to 129 will I lose any of the following?
Voom
Hd Pak
CBSHD NY (HD)
LA Locals (SD)
NY Locals (SD)
STL Locals (SD)

Or, are all of them on 129 also?

Is everything that is currently on 61.5 also on 129.
Or is it everything that is currently on 129 is on 61.5?
internationals excluded

tia


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

kdg454 said:


> James (my idol),


Not James, but I'll answer anyhow...



kdg454 said:


> If I switch from 61.5 to 129 will I lose any of the following?
> Voom
> Hd Pak
> CBSHD NY (HD)
> ...


If you switch to 129, you'll lose CBSHD East (NY) and a few of your STL locals. Voom and any coming national MPEG4 HD Channels should be mirrored on both 61.5 and 129. The current HD Pak is on 110. LA and NY distant nets are on 119. All of your locals are on 119 except KNLC, WPXS, and WRBU. These three are on 61.5 and would not be available is you switched to a Dish1000 and removed your 61.5 dish. Other than a bunch of locals (STL not included), all that's at 129 is VOOM, ESPN2HD, and Universal HD, plus a few test channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BoisePaul is correct. You will lose the "extra" St Louis locals (8597 CH 24 & 8601 CH 46) temporarily if you don't have 61.5.

By the end of May those two channels MUST be available on the same dish as the rest of the St Louis locals. Which means putting them at 110 or installing D1000's for everyone in the St Louis area and putting them at 129°. Either way, you will receive the two locals again on your Dish1000.

CBS-HD is not on 129°, so as BoisePaul noted you will lose CBS-HD NY.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks for backing me up JL, though believe it or not, my first name actually is "Boise". Don't ask...


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

I currently have a dish 500 plus a 61.5 connected with a SW64. I also have a 148 that is currently not connected. I am hoping that with the upgrade they replace the 500 with a 1000 and replace the SW64 with a dp44 leaving the 61.5 connected. Would the 622/211 work with the SW64 or does it require the dp technology.

If they replace the SW64 with a dp44 then do my 3700 and 2800 receivers need to be replaced? Is there a dp adaptor they would use? Does the Dish 6000 work with dp44 as I would like to move it to the bedroom to get the HD channels even if the TV is not HD (think KUNGFU).

Thanks,

Rick R


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One member has reported getting a Dish1000 working with a SW64 ... I would lean toward the DP solutions. Stronger signals.

If you get a DPP44 you can connect your legacy recievers without adapters. You do need a DP receiver or the power inserter connected to port 1 and some legacy receivers cannot see the feed on input 4. (I don't have the manual handy, but there is a limitations chart in the DPP44 manual.)


----------

